# Crysis!



## Vishw (Jan 15, 2011)

Hello guys,

Which is the cheapest _nVidia_ card that will run Crysis on Dell U2311H [1920x1080] with high enough settings? I don't want to run ultra high settings, only high enough to make it look pretty! I'm thinking Zotac GTX 460 Amp! It's the fastest of all the 1GB GTX 460s with lowest power consumption [according to techpowerup.com reviews] & cheaper too! Are there any other choices? Please pour in.

& please don't suggest any ATI cards, coz they don't go well with Vue Infinite software, which I'm gonna be using big time with this new config.

Thanks!
~Vish~


----------



## vickybat (Jan 15, 2011)

wait for gtx 560 due for launch next month.


----------



## rajan1311 (Jan 15, 2011)

^that will be a $280 card i think....but its a great option if you can afford it...


----------



## Vishw (Jan 15, 2011)

vickybat said:


> wait for gtx 560 due for launch next month.


Man, I'm tired of waiting now.. been waiting since October for Sandy Bridge & now K series is getting delayed. So now I've decided to go with what's available, i7 2600. Asus EVO is expected in next 5-10 days @ deltapage.
So I want to finish building my rig in next 10-15 days! No more waiting! 



rajan1311 said:


> ^that will be a $280 card i think....but its a great option if you can afford it...


I'm asking for cheapest card & newly released products are never cheap!
So pls only suggest from what is available!


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jan 15, 2011)

"The fruit of patience is always sweet"


----------



## ssb1551 (Jan 15, 2011)

rajan1311 said:


> ^that will be a $280 card i think....but its a great option if you can afford it...



^^Well if its gonna cost 14k(I'm sure its gonna be more than 14k in India) it better beat 6870 hands down!!


----------



## rajan1311 (Jan 15, 2011)

We will probably see some sort of price cut on the 6870s...the gap is too small....$300 for 6950 2GB,$249 for 6870 and you need to fit a 6950 1GB card in between that..

@Vishw : Get a normal GTX 460 1GB card, not worth shelling out extra for an OCed version...get a Hawk edition if YOU want to overclock...


----------



## Vishw (Jan 15, 2011)

rajan1311 said:


> @Vishw : Get a normal GTX 460 1GB card, not worth shelling out extra for an OCed version...get a Hawk edition if YOU want to overclock...


Here is what I found:

Zotac GTX 460SE 1GB @ 9765/- [Lynx]
Zotac GTX 460 1GB @ 10542/- [Lynx]
MSI N460GTX Cyclone 1GD5/OC @ 10.8k [SMC]

Can't be sure about Lynx prices, often they are not updated. Cyclone looks much better option.


----------



## Cilus (Jan 15, 2011)

The cheapest card for running Crysis in full HD is HD 6850 or GTX 460 1 GB, if not HD 6870. I'm having one HD 6870 and able to get 35 to 45 FPS max with everything set to highest and 8X anti-aliasing.
IF you want to play Crysis with good playable FPS in minimum then get a HD 6850 and over clock it to some extent. HD 6850 from Sapphire and power color is between 10 to 11k and Zotac GTX 460 is 10.5K in Kolkata.


----------



## Vishw (Jan 15, 2011)

Cilus said:


> The cheapest card for running Crysis in full HD is HD 6850 or GTX 460 1 GB, if not HD 6870. I'm having one HD 6870 and able to get 35 to 45 FPS max with everything set to highest and 8X anti-aliasing.
> IF you want to play Crysis with good playable FPS in minimum then get a HD 6850 and over clock it to some extent. HD 6850 from Sapphire and power color is between 10 to 11k and Zotac GTX 460 is 10.5K in Kolkata.


Can't go for ATI cards, reason given in 1st post itself!


----------



## vickybat (Jan 16, 2011)

*@ vishw*

Buddy, go ahead and build your system on a core i7 2600. Since you are not opting for a k series processor, stick with h67 chipsets rather than p67. Use the on-die hd 3000 series gpu and wait until gtx 560 is released. It has the potential to take the fight upto radeon 6950 2gb and 6870 will get beaten easily. Even a factory overclocked gtx 460 like the msi cyclone performs close to a 6870.

So wait for gtx 560 and build you entire system now sans the gpu for time being.


----------



## Vishw (Jan 16, 2011)

@ Vicky, gtx 560 seems like a gr8 card, but I'm not sure I'll be needing that much power! I'm not a avid gamer, I'm only playing Crysis coz I just wanna see it's stunning visuals! That's the kind of high res backgrounds I used to paint @ my previous job, using Vue & Photoshop! 

But I just read that "MSI GTX 560 Ti Twin Frozr II to debut on January 25".. it's only 9 days away.. so let's wait & see!


----------



## rajan1311 (Jan 16, 2011)

Vishw said:


> Here is what I found:
> 
> Zotac GTX 460SE 1GB @ 9765/- [Lynx]
> Zotac GTX 460 1GB @ 10542/- [Lynx]
> ...



SE -> Total nono

Get the cyclone. The GTX 560 probably come in the 15-17k bracket. If you not gonna spend so much,no point waiting...


----------



## max_snyper (Jan 16, 2011)

dude u can totally go with the msi 460gtx 1gb cyclone...it will serve ur all needs.it is a good graphics card.hey u didnt mention ur psu u gonna buy .please do mention it.
assuming u will buy a good quality psu 460/465 gtx is good.


----------



## vickybat (Jan 16, 2011)

^^ Gtx 465 should be avoided at all costs. Its got heating issues, performs slower than a gtx 460 even at stock speeds and costs a lot more. One of nvidia's flop models.


----------



## Vishw (Jan 16, 2011)

Cyclone don't have DisplayPort which U2311H have & U2311H don't have HDMI which Cyclone have.. so my option is limited to using DVI to VGA adapter that comes with Cyclone. Is that correct?


----------



## rajan1311 (Jan 16, 2011)

just use DVI na?


----------



## Vishw (Jan 16, 2011)

Oh yeah! U2311H does comes with DVI cable.. thanks Rajan! 



max_snyper said:


> dude u can totally go with the msi 460gtx 1gb cyclone...it will serve ur all needs.it is a good graphics card.hey u didnt mention ur psu u gonna buy .please do mention it.
> assuming u will buy a good quality psu 460/465 gtx is good.


I currently have vx450 from Corsair. Hopefully it will be able to handle Cyclone + super efficient Sandy, until I buy better PSU!


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jan 16, 2011)

vx450w will easily handle. no need of new psu.


----------



## Vishw (Jan 16, 2011)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> vx450w will easily handle. no need of new psu.


 Thanx, Jas! But what about peak load?


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jan 16, 2011)

The Sandy Bridge Review: Intel Core i7-2600K, i5-2500K and Core i3-2100 Tested - AnandTech :: Your Source for Hardware Analysis and News

BTW whats the price of that asus mobo? any review on it?


----------



## Vishw (Jan 16, 2011)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> The Sandy Bridge Review: Intel Core i7-2600K, i5-2500K and Core i3-2100 Tested - AnandTech :: Your Source for Hardware Analysis and News


Those seem to be with integrated GPU! Cyclone alone will be using more than 100W at peak, right?


> BTW whats the price of that asus mobo? any review on it?


Here is review: Click! & price on newegg is $135.99.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jan 16, 2011)

and i dont think in real world senario something puts 100% load on hardware AFAIK.

BTW mobo reviews are piling up in my bookmarks waiting to be read.


----------



## Piyush (Jan 16, 2011)

^^
exam aane waale hein
its better to recall some organic chemistry or solve some numericals in physics


----------



## Vishw (Jan 16, 2011)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> and i dont think in real world senario something puts 100% load on hardware AFAIK.


I don't about GPU, but all the 8 threads of CPU will be 100% used whenever I'll do rendering!!



> BTW mobo reviews are piling up in my bookmarks waiting to be read.


Stop playing Black Ops & start reading then!


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jan 17, 2011)

ok baba. actually my physics mechanics is quite strong. whole 11th i devoted to maths and phy . do you know any online phy test? 

vishw 450w is more than enough.


----------



## Piyush (Jan 17, 2011)

^^Pradeep/HC verma
i will prefer the latter
dont go for online crap

and what about chem esp. organic chem?


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jan 17, 2011)

But i am already doing arihant dc pandey. Tried little irodov too.
Hydrocarbon reactions bar bar bhul jati hain

U have aieee or jee paper of ur time baba?


----------



## Piyush (Jan 17, 2011)

nope
i keep my study table clean and tidy


----------



## Cilus (Jan 17, 2011)

Hydrocarbon...hmm. Remembering those days when trying to draw the different Resonance structure of Benjinnnn....with very little success. In fact Chemistry was one of my favorite tooo.
Are you doing all the maths regarding the different  laws of gases and the toughest maths for Acid Base Ph related ones....


----------



## Vishw (Jan 17, 2011)

Mods, pls close this thread! It's no longer useful!


----------



## Vishw (Jan 21, 2011)

I read in some forum that GTX460 requires two PCI-E 6 pin power connectors & VX450 only has one, so you need to use dual molex (4pin) to 6pin connector which puts a stress on other components... is this true?


----------



## vickybat (Jan 21, 2011)

No, it won't stress other components as 460 will draw as much power is required and so will other components.

There will be no such problems imo.


----------



## asingh (Jan 21, 2011)

Just in case someone is interested...!
Buy Crysis 2 PC Game - Download Crysis 2 PC Game from EA Store India


----------



## Vishw (Jan 21, 2011)

vickybat said:


> No, it won't stress other components as 460 will draw as much power is required and so will other components.
> 
> There will be no such problems imo.


Thanks Vicky & does MSI Cyclone comes bundled with this dual molex connector or do I need to buy one separately?

Also, I'm thinking of buying my proccy & mobo from Deltapage... how is it for online shopping? He replied all of my mails promptly, so that is one good thing, but how are other things like shipping, service afterwards etc?


----------



## vickybat (Jan 21, 2011)

@ Vishw

Don't worry buddy. The msi cyclone comes with a dual molex to 6 pin connector. No need to buy separately.

Deltapage is very good so no harm in ordering. For servicing, you need to contact the respective distributors in your city or you can mail deltapage themselves.



asingh said:


> Just in case someone is interested...!
> Buy Crysis 2 PC Game - Download Crysis 2 PC Game from EA Store India



Sweet deal. thanks a lot asingh. will certainly look forward for this.


----------



## srch07 (Jan 21, 2011)

@Vishw,
wait for 5 days and i can tell about shipping thing of them for sure, My order has been processed yesterday from deltapage.
It has been told to reach BBSR in 5 days..


----------



## Vishw (Jan 21, 2011)

srch07 said:


> @Vishw,
> wait for 5 days and i can tell about shipping thing of them for sure, My order has been processed yesterday from deltapage.
> It has been told to reach BBSR in 5 days..


What do you ordered?


----------



## srch07 (Jan 21, 2011)

Intel i5-2400
Intel DH67CL
Corsair DDR3 (1333Mhz) 2 * 4GB


----------



## Vishw (Jan 22, 2011)

Just received my Tempest EVO!  Delivered to Pune within 24 hours by PrimeABGB! 
Now waiting for my mobo & proccy from deltapage!


----------



## Piyush (Jan 22, 2011)

that cabby is super cool
how much it cost u
and congrats


----------



## Vishw (Jan 22, 2011)

Piyush said:


> that cabby is super cool
> how much it cost u
> and congrats


Yes! Thanks! 
It cost me total 6.6k including shipping & octroi.


----------



## asingh (Mar 1, 2011)

Moved Vishw's overheating posts here.

Closing thread. Please continue in the Crysis 2 thread.


----------

